

Ask HN: What apps did/do you use for cold calling? - jpau

Hi HN,<p>I spent a day making cold calls to businesses on behalf of a friend&#x27;s startup the other day. I lost a lot of time between calls grabbing information about the next lead (from a pre-compiled list) and typing in the number.<p>A simple app to automate the above would have been great, but I couldn&#x27;t find one that just does this and little else. The apps that I did find were either designed for large teams (and so too expensive for the 3 of us) or tried to integrate inbound calls (and so was unnecessarily complicated).<p>Talkdesk.com as advertised pretty much matched our needs, and will be what we probably end up using. But we can&#x27;t find half the features that they promote, since all of their screenshots seem to be before some massive redesign. Their power dialling feature, for example, would be great - if we could find it!<p>Has anyone else ever needed such a simple tool? Has anyone found it?
======
perydell
You could try phoneburner.com.

~~~
jpau
Looks awesome, thanks!

